# Do you have to decarb before baking?



## ayr0n (Sep 4, 2014)

So I'm a little confused about how to properly make cookies w/ cannabis...I planned on just grinding up a couple oz of trim and popcorn bud, simmering it in butter for a while, straining it out and then baking some cookies - but a lot of resources mention decarbing before making cannabutter...my question is do you have to decarb if you're going to bake it anyways? Wouldn't it decarb while baking the cookies, making it unnecessary to do prior to making the butter?

Basically I've only got like a 4-5 hour timespan to cook tonight before we take off for a music festival tomorrow morning n i'd like to get these as potent as possible n that limited time...


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 4, 2014)

yes i always de carb before making butter or infused oils...

*Bake for 30 minutes at 250* will take the green taste out of the baked goods...and also give you maximun effects....

little info
http://legalize50.org/education/cooking-with-cannabis/the-importance-of-decarbing-your-cannabis/


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> So I'm a little confused about how to properly make cookies w/ cannabis...I planned on just grinding up a couple oz of trim and popcorn bud, simmering it in butter for a while, straining it out and then baking some cookies - but a lot of resources mention decarbing before making cannabutter...my question is do you have to decarb if you're going to bake it anyways? Wouldn't it decarb while baking the cookies, making it unnecessary to do prior to making the butter?
> 
> Basically I've only got like a 4-5 hour timespan to cook tonight before we take off for a music festival tomorrow morning n i'd like to get these as potent as possible n that limited time...


http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.412878/


----------



## ayr0n (Sep 4, 2014)

meh...I get why we decarb it, I just don't understand why it wouldn't decarb while baking? Seems like if you decarb, then use heat to make butter, then use heat again to bake, at a certain point it would be counterproductive and actually reduce potency?


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 4, 2014)

the gassing off of the chlrophyl will just be retained in the butter...giving it a hay taste....and changing the compisition of the THC is not as effective when cooking with de carb


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2014)

my understanding of Decab'ing,
is the fat/butter & internal temp won't allow the decarb process when cooking
Badkats process is killer for hash caps

good luck & enjoy

 bob


----------



## ayr0n (Sep 4, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> the gassing off of the chlrophyl will just be retained in the butter...giving it a hay taste....and changing the compisition of the THC is not as effective when cooking with de carb





BobBitchen said:


> my understanding of Decab'ing,
> is the fat/butter & internal temp won't allow the decarb process when cooking
> Badkats process is killer for hash caps
> 
> ...


Thanks guys - i'll give it a go!

So the plan is:
Grind up 2oz of trim / popcorn bud
Decarb for ~20 minutes on 225
Simmer 4 sticks of butter w/ the ground up decarbed bud for an hour-ish...
Strain out plant material to seperate from Budder
Then mix n bake cookies


Sound about right?

@BobBitchen those recipes look awesome. I'll have to try some of those out when I've got a little more time. Really thorough guide too. Thx for the links


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Thanks guys - i'll give it a go!
> 
> So the plan is:
> Grind up 2oz of trim / popcorn bud
> ...


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 4, 2014)

get some cheese cloth or a old clean t shirt to wring out the wet trim for some extra butter ...if you have a double boiler a pan in a pan it helps ....no burning of the butter in the pan...put water in bottom pan ..set another pan inside that....but about 4 inches of water in bottom pan..that way its clearified butter almost..no burning it


----------



## ayr0n (Sep 4, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> get some cheese cloth or a old clean t shirt to wring out the wet trim for some extra butter ...if you have a double boiler a pan in a pan it helps ....no burning of the butter in the pan...put water in bottom pan ..set another pan inside that....but about 4 inches of water in bottom pan..that way its clearified butter almost..no burning it


I'll have to pick up a cheesecloth, n do a little research on clarifying butter lol. The limit of my cooking experience is like making ramen noodles in the microwave so........


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2014)

look into coco oil instead of butter.....


----------



## spek9 (Sep 4, 2014)

What I do after the cheesecloth is wrung out, is throw it (with the product still inside) in a ziploc baggie and freeze it. They make perfect stuffing for chicken. Gives it a nice aroma and leaves you with a slightly mellow relaxation feeling after eating. I then make chicken noodle soup after making broth with the remnants.

I like to get as many uses out of the product as possible 

-spek


----------



## spek9 (Sep 4, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> look into coco oil instead of butter.....


I do this very often. Sometimes I specifically want the butter flavour, but coco is higher in fat content, so I use it primarily.

-spek


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 5, 2014)

Coconut is much better than butter for many reasons. Add water to the coconut weed mix so you can add more weed and polar nasties drive towards the water. If you can't use hash oil and saturate, that's the best way.
When baking internal temps don't get very high and won't fully decarb unless you like burn it lol. But yea your right in that thinking. Making edibles in the manner we describe is why they're usually pretty sedative. I understand you don't have time to make a batch of hash. Shit by now its already done prolly. I don't use weed and an oil so I couldn't tell you extraction times but if you simmer in that for an hour to extract and then bake I would consider it decarbed. I know when saturating coconut oil with hash it happens in minutes


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 8, 2014)

About to decarb for the first time before I put it in the crockpot. 

So - I have read a bunch of different things, and times.

Do I cover it with tinfoil? 

I have read 10 mins in a 225 degree oven, with the oven OFF.

I have also read 30 mins, at 225 degrees - with the oven ON.

Any suggestions on the best method?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/#!video-tutorials/c1e7z


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 8, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/#!video-tutorials/c1e7z


Awesome - thanks!

My medicine is from a Canadian LP - so she suggested with buds that may be a little older or very dry to use an oven temperature of 220 degrees, and for about 20 mins.

I am then going to crock pot it, strain it, and mix it in with honey and also soy lecithin to aid digestion. 

I'll post pictures when I am done. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ayr0n (Sep 8, 2014)

My cookies might as well have been benadryl or Nyquil cuz they knocked my ass out. Crashed at like 11 n I'm normally the last guy standing :/ had a good high but the sedative effect was a little overkill. 

We went with a oz of trim and a half oz of bud to 4 sticks of butter. The recipe called for 1/2 cup n I think I put 3/4 of a cup in...the results weren't disappointing but def not something u want during the day


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 25, 2014)

I did my first batch of cookies last week. I didn't feel the need to decarb because all the stuff was harvested 11+months ago. Made up fairly strong batch of butter (20 hrs in crocpot) and easy cookies. One thing I noticed, I didn't feel the need to smoke for most of the day. Usually every few hours I like to take a few rips off the pipe. when on edibles no need to smoke all day  ...healthy on the lungs!


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 25, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> I did my first batch of cookies last week. I didn't feel the need to decarb because all the stuff was harvested 11+months ago. Made up fairly strong batch of butter (20 hrs in crocpot) and easy cookies. One thing I noticed, I didn't feel the need to smoke for most of the day. Usually every few hours I like to take a few rips off the pipe. when on edibles no need to smoke all day  ...healthy on the lungs!


My mom is now medicating on cookies alone. 

And same thing! When I eat, I rarely smoke anything.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Sep 25, 2014)

^^^^^^^Me neither because it is hard to smoke when you're sleeping, edibles flat knock my ass out.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 25, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> ^^^^^^^Me neither because it is hard to smoke when you're sleeping, edibles flat knock my ass out.


They don't do that to me. A lot of the time cookies give me energy. I like a cookie before going for a hike or adventure. 

I guess the ingredients that you start with, and the amount probably play a huge part into it.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 25, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> ^^^^^^^Me neither because it is hard to smoke when you're sleeping, edibles flat knock my ass out.


lol the one time I got knocked out by them was when they gave me the munchies and I ate crazy amounts of food and had a sugar crash. They do make me feel a bit weaker, but usually I can power through and even hop on the bicycle with a little motivation...I just love the fact that I don't have to smoke, I will be making another batch soon.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 25, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> lol the one time I got knocked out by them was when they gave me the munchies and I ate crazy amounts of food and had a sugar crash. They do make me feel a bit weaker, but usually I can power through and even hop on the bicycle with a little motivation...I just love the fact that I don't have to smoke, I will be making another batch soon.


Out of curiosity - how much did you eat at one time that knocked you out?

I've eaten weed before (the first couple times) and I could have sworn they were mushrooms - I felt MESSED.

Recently though - they give me a body buzz, and I laugh a lot. But tons of energy - I rarely sit on the cookies. 

Usually, I would eat between 0.5 - 1.5 gram of shake. A huge gap there, and it is shake and then buds that were screened for hash. So from smoking it, you would not get much of a high. 

Always curious to hear the amounts that other people eat. Especially when it's like "I WAS SO HIGH I SPOKE TO SPONGEBOB" or something like that...


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 25, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Out of curiosity - how much did you eat at one time that knocked you out?
> .


Hard to say exactly, I made 1.6 oz of sugar-trim into 3 sticks of butter (I heard about 1.5oz per lb of butter so I took one stick out to make it a little stronger) At first I would just mix up the butter with peanut butter and eat on bread (not too tasty) But I ate a chunk about the size of a large ice cube... I think i passed out because i got the munchies and ate up half the snack cabinet lol.
The last stick i used in cookies and it almost seemed to hit me harder, I think eating it "straight" doesn't digest right.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 25, 2014)

I also gave some of the cookies away and got good reviews. My boss said he slept through something important lol. Another friend with really high smoking tolerance said he didn't feel the need to smoke all day. I am liking the world of edibles.

And the one time i got a little uncomfortable i think i ate like 4 cookies and got a little anxiety. Nothing serious but i think that was my limit.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 25, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> Hard to say exactly, I made 1.6 oz of sugar-trim into 3 sticks of butter (I heard about 1.5oz per lb of butter so I took one stick out to make it a little stronger) At first I would just mix up the butter with peanut butter and eat on bread (not too tasty) But I ate a chunk about the size of a large ice cube... I think i passed out because i got the munchies and ate up half the snack cabinet lol.
> The last stick i used in cookies and it almost seemed to hit me harder, I think eating it "straight" doesn't digest right.


I've felt the same way about eating the butter in "raw" form. I've gotten different effects from the raw cookie dough compared to the baked cookies.

Also - If I eat too much, sleepiness does come. Especially if you add alcohol. 

3/4 of a lb of butter is 1 1/2 cups, which is 24 Tbsp. 24 Tbsp butter (that's if you didn't loose any in the process) has 1.6 oz of weed (44.8 g). So 1.87 g per Tbsp? 

That's pretty strong, especially if you are using good bud. I probably would eat 1/4 of your cookie at a time - and then a full one would last the day. 

I'm not usually out to get fucked up though.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> That's pretty strong, especially if you are using good bud. I probably would eat 1/4 of your cookie at a time - and then a full one would last the day.
> .


It wasn't GOOD bud, it was just decent homegrowns from bagseed I like( and just the sugar leaves from them). I made it strong because in the past any time ive tried edibles it didn't seem to do the trick (maybe fools I hung out with didn't know about decarbing?) But now that I know It does work and it last much longer than smoking I will be getting my bake on any time I can. I actually smoked all day yesterday and ive been coughing up crap all morning.
Next batch will be using some actual bud so It will be stronger. then maybe ill keep it to 1 cookie at a time.


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 6, 2014)

Soooo.. I made that 2nd batch, and It was moister than the trim I had been saving. Well I didn't decarb. I ate like 5 while at work and didn't feel much. even at home barely anything. But I did notice it still made me sleepy. (I napped for 2-3 hours yesterday and still slept 8+ hours last night)
I guess my big question is does all the other cbds and other components need to be "activated" like thcA into THC? or is it ready to be felt full strength without the "high" of the THC? I gave my aunt one last night (she has trouble sleeping, but doesn't like the high feeling) so ill see how she liked it too/ if it helped her sleep.
But any ideas on the inactive THC butter?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 6, 2014)

All the cannabinoids need decarbed


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2014)

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 7, 2014)

Very imformative link, looks like I should have gone 27 min instead of 30 by what that graph says . But I did lose 2.9g of water weight, which was 7.4% of the total. (seemed pretty dry but the Stuff was definatly not decarbing over time with that kind of moisture.) I also reused the 3 sticks worth of "inactive" green butter and a new one to make this good batch. I might have to run in the croc again with fresh water to try and clean it up a bit. My first really decarbed batch so we'll see how it goes.

And my aunt chickened out with that cookie so no review about the sleeping effects, lol little old ladys are funny. (shes scared she might bug out or something)


----------



## bud nugbong (Nov 3, 2014)

^that batch was pretty good, everyone was impressed who tried it. Ive got a batch in the croc now that is super strong. Last one was about 1.25oz per LB this one is going to be 1.8oz per LB. And not starting with green butter so hopefully its not as "tastefull". I also decarbed for 25 min instead of 30 and lost 8.4% water weight. This stuff is a year old so I don't even think 25 is necessary. I think 20 would have been just fine. (From what ive read its the real fresh stuff that needs the full 27-30 range.)


----------



## spek9 (Nov 3, 2014)

I find that one oz per 1 lb of oil/butter is perfect, and one dose (cookie for instance) works best. I use it every night for my RLS, and also to curb cravings for alcohol. I once made it with 2oz per lb, and it was way overkill 

Mind you, most of my product is used in cooking, so it's only primo stuff I use.

Glad it worked out @ayr0n 

-spek


----------



## BrennaBrown (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, it needs to be decarbed. It helps convert THCA to THC to heat the raw material before performing an extraction into oil or butter, giving you a more potent end product.


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Nov 10, 2014)

can't seem to find answer, if I decarb my bud and do dry ice kief, would I have to decard the kief also


----------



## bud nugbong (Nov 11, 2014)

OUTDOOR FARMER said:


> can't seem to find answer, if I decarb my bud and do dry ice kief, would I have to decard the kief also


Yes from what ive read you have to decarb everything. from buds to oils. (if you are going to cook with them)


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Nov 11, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> Yes from what ive read you have to decarb everything. from buds to oils. (if you are going to cook with them)


thank you,


----------



## skepler (Nov 14, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Out of curiosity - how much did you eat at one time that knocked you out?
> 
> I've eaten weed before (the first couple times) and I could have sworn they were mushrooms - I felt MESSED.
> 
> ...


I've used my fan leaves for cooking for many years. I grind them and use it as flour. I've found about a gram to be a good dose. In an 11" X 17" baking pan, a batch of brownies with ~100 gm of ground fan leaves, one cup, can make 105 brownies (7 X 15). I usually double the chocolate to cover the green taste. I haven't decarbed prior to baking before, I'll give it a go. I have found 1-2 brownies is plenty. Most of my friends can handle one. They are gluten free too.


----------



## fumble (Nov 15, 2014)

skepler said:


> I've used my fan leaves for cooking for many years. I grind them and use it as flour. I've found about a gram to be a good dose. In an 11" X 17" baking pan, a batch of brownies with ~100 gm of ground fan leaves, one cup, can make 105 brownies (7 X 15). I usually double the chocolate to cover the green taste. I haven't decarbed prior to baking before, I'll give it a go. I have found 1-2 brownies is plenty. Most of my friends can handle one. They are gluten free too.


if you do the decarb, start with half of what you would normally eat. There will be a good difference in effect after it is decarbed.


----------



## hbbum (Nov 26, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> Very imformative link, looks like I should have gone 27 min instead of 30 by what that graph says . But I did lose 2.9g of water weight, which was 7.4% of the total. (seemed pretty dry but the Stuff was definatly not decarbing over time with that kind of moisture.) I also reused the 3 sticks worth of "inactive" green butter and a new one to make this good batch. I might have to run in the croc again with fresh water to try and clean it up a bit. My first really decarbed batch so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> And my aunt chickened out with that cookie so no review about the sleeping effects, lol little old ladys are funny. (shes scared she might bug out or something)


----------



## skepler (Nov 30, 2014)

fumble said:


> if you do the decarb, start with half of what you would normally eat. There will be a good difference in effect after it is decarbed.


I made some canna butter using stbwolfe's recipe from another posting. However, I decarbed the canna butter. I used the same 4oz that I would have used for flour as I mentioned above. I reclaimed only 3/4 of the butter from the process, and used 1/3 of that, or 1/2 lb of canna butter for brownies. Cut into 90 brownies, each of which is kick-ass strong. Decarbing increased the potency 3-4X. Thank for everyone's tips and postings.


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2014)

Awesome! Glad you did the decarb. It really does make a difference


----------



## tookalook (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in the process of cooking my cannabutter in the crockpot right now. I did not, however, decarb my weed before. If when I'm finished, I put my butter in some water, and cook it in a glass dish in the oven for 30 mins or so on 250°, will this decarb the THC in my butter, or will it not do anything for it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

tookalook said:


> I'm in the process of cooking my cannabutter in the crockpot right now. I did not, however, decarb my weed before. If when I'm finished, I put my butter in some water, and cook it in a glass dish in the oven for 30 mins or so on 250°, will this decarb the THC in my butter, or will it not do anything for it?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-you-have-to-decarb-before-baking.843588/ read first......


----------



## tookalook (Dec 23, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-you-have-to-decarb-before-baking.843588/ read first......


Apologies here if I'm misunderstanding, I've gone through this thread. My problem is my butter is already cooking. Trying to find out if I can cook my butter with a little water in the oven when it is done, and successfully decarb that way. Not ideal, but where I'm at.


----------



## fumble (Dec 23, 2014)

No, you are already past the point of decarbing. YOu will still have pain relief from your butter though. Just decarb first next time.


----------



## tookalook (Dec 23, 2014)

fumble said:


> No, you are already past the point of decarbing. YOu will still have pain relief from your butter though. Just decarb first next time.


Thanks! This is what I was looking for.


----------



## skepler (Dec 23, 2014)

tookalook said:


> I'm in the process of cooking my cannabutter in the crockpot right now. I did not, however, decarb my weed before. If when I'm finished, I put my butter in some water, and cook it in a glass dish in the oven for 30 mins or so on 250°, will this decarb the THC in my butter, or will it not do anything for it?


Was there water left in the dish when you were done after '30 mins or so'? The reason I ask is that would indicate to me the butter never got as hot as 250° or else the water would be long gone. In that case it is still good, and may need more decarbing. It takes a while for things to heat in an oven, and water would be a gas at 212° if you're at sea level, and be totally gone if it got that hot.


----------



## skepler (Jan 20, 2015)

To answer the question this post is based on, I baked a batch of brownies with a temperature probe in the batter. The bake cycle was 350° for 25 minutes. By the end of the baking, the probe showed 220°. This was probably a little falsely high as the probe was exposed on the top of the baked brownies. This confirms my suspicions that decarbing does not happen to an effective level through baking.


----------



## tookalook (Jan 20, 2015)

Just FYI: 28 hours in the crockpot on low with no prior decarb worked just fine for me. The butter turned out strong as hell, and works nicely. A leafly article I found said you can decarb by boiling the plant matter for 1-1/2 hours. Whether that is true or not, it seemed to work with my stuff!


----------



## skepler (Jan 20, 2015)

Tookalook;
So why don't you try decarbing a couple of grams just to see if it is actually decarbed. Just because what you have works fine for you is not an indication that it is mostly decarbed.


----------



## tookalook (Jan 20, 2015)

skepler said:


> Tookalook;
> So why don't you try decarbing a couple of grams just to see if it is actually decarbed. Just because what you have works fine for you is not an indication that it is mostly decarbed.


What do you mean? I can't go back and decarb what I already have. You mean make a scaled down version of my big batch of butter, to see if it works differently? 

Maybe it's not fully decarbed, maybe it is. The point I'm trying to make is that *maybe* in a slow cooker, decarboxylation is not as important as we might think. There are plenty of people like me, I'm sure, who start their butter only to realize they did not decarb first. I'm here to say, mine came out fantastic with no initial decarb, and if you cook yours for a long time, it too will probably come out just fine. Make of that what you will, as this is all anecdotal, and there is nothing for me to cite exept mine, and others experiences with my finished product.


----------



## skepler (Jan 20, 2015)

tookalook said:


> What do you mean? I can't go back and decarb what I already have. You mean make a scaled down version of my big batch of butter, to see if it works differently?
> 
> Maybe it's not fully decarbed, maybe it is. The point I'm trying to make is that *maybe* in a slow cooker, decarboxylation is not as important as we might think. There are plenty of people like me, I'm sure, who start their butter only to realize they did not decarb first. I'm here to say, mine came out fantastic with no initial decarb, and if you cook yours for a long time, it too will probably come out just fine. Make of that what you will, as this is all anecdotal, and there is nothing for me to cite exept mine, and others experiences with my finished product.


I have made butter and decarbed it after making it. I believe it spent 20 hours in the crock pot, and it certainly was not decarbed. Just take a few grams of what you made heat it to 250, and see if it is in fact decarbed. I have been making oils and edibles for 30-40 years, and thought cooking and boiling temperatures would work. I have recently discovered I was wrong, and now get 3-4 times the potency or yield I previously did. I am a retired manufacturing engineer, and want reproducible processes with the biggest bang for the buck.


----------



## tookalook (Jan 21, 2015)

skepler said:


> I have made butter and decarbed it after making it. I believe it spent 20 hours in the crock pot, and it certainly was not decarbed. Just take a few grams of what you made heat it to 250, and see if it is in fact decarbed. I have been making oils and edibles for 30-40 years, and thought cooking and boiling temperatures would work. I have recently discovered I was wrong, and now get 3-4 times the potency or yield I previously did. I am a retired manufacturing engineer, and want reproducible processes with the biggest bang for the buck.
> 
> View attachment 3335813


Ok. how do you tell if the butter is decarbed or not after you heat it? Will there be a visible reaction, or is it more heat it, and then make something with it and see if it feels different?


----------



## skepler (Jan 21, 2015)

The decarbing is the out-gassing of CO2. This is very visible, starting at about 220°F, this picture is at 230°:


by 255° it has almost an inch of foam on it:

This was some 3 year old oil from a low temp reflux extraction, 7gms mixed with 7gm lecithin. I cycled it between 245° to 255° for almost 30 minutes before it stopped out-gassing. I stirred it with a toothpick every couple of minutes to free any fresh bubbles.


----------



## tookalook (Jan 21, 2015)

skepler said:


> The decarbing is the out-gassing of CO2. This is very visible, starting at about 220°F, this picture is at 230°:
> View attachment 3336146
> 
> by 255° it has almost an inch of foam on it:
> ...


So, if a small amount bubbles when it's heated, it means it was not fully decarboxylated. Could I then just heat my remaining butter to 250° until it stops bubbling, and decarb that way? Or would that just run the risk of ruining the batch? I still have about 1/3 - 2/5lb of butter left, so I might as well "fix" it if I can. Thanks for the info by the way. Very helpful!


----------



## skepler (Jan 22, 2015)

Tha


tookalook said:


> So, if a small amount bubbles when it's heated, it means it was not fully decarboxylated. Could I then just heat my remaining butter to 250° until it stops bubbling, and decarb that way? Or would that just run the risk of ruining the batch? I still have about 1/3 - 2/5lb of butter left, so I might as well "fix" it if I can. Thanks for the info by the way. Very helpful!


It is how I have decarbed my canna butter. After making it, heated it to 250° and watched the bubbling for 25 minutes or so. I used the same amount of herb that I used to grind up for flour, ~100gm, in a batch of brownies. But the butter, after decarbing, made 3X the number of brownies, and each was 2-3X as strong as when it was just non-decarbed plant material. After decades of baking the same brownies, the difference is amazing.


----------



## tookalook (Jan 22, 2015)

skepler said:


> Tha
> 
> It is how I have decarbed my canna butter. After making it, heated it to 250° and watched the bubbling for 25 minutes or so. I used the same amount of herb that I used to grind up for flour, ~100gm, in a batch of brownies. But the butter, after decarbing, made 3X the number of brownies, and each was 2-3X as strong as when it was just non-decarbed plant material. After decades of baking the same brownies, the difference is amazing.


I had a dream last night that I heated a little bit of my butter, and it bubbled like crazy. Now I'm stoked, and am probably gonna give this a try this weekend. Sorry for the barrage of questions, just want to make sure I understand this process properly. So I heat the butter to 250° for about 25 minutes or until it stops bubbling, and I'm good to go? Does it matter what I use to heat it in? I did use unsalted butter. Will this affect anything? Thanks again!


----------



## skepler (Jan 22, 2015)

tookalook said:


> I had a dream last night that I heated a little bit of my butter, and it bubbled like crazy. Now I'm stoked, and am probably gonna give this a try this weekend. Sorry for the barrage of questions, just want to make sure I understand this process properly. So I heat the butter to 250° for about 25 minutes or until it stops bubbling, and I'm good to go? Does it matter what I use to heat it in? I did use unsalted butter. Will this affect anything? Thanks again!


Doing it in an oil bath in a small stainless container like in my pics above works well. Gets to temperature really fast, especially if you preheat the oil. Use pliers to remove the container from the oil, it will be hot! The SS container is from City Market, Kroger/King Soopers may carry them too being the same chain. They are in the baking supplies, for condiments and hold 2.5 oz, 4 for under $2. Unsalted butter should be fine.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 27, 2015)

damnit! I am always last to know!!!!


----------



## HippieYippie (Feb 28, 2015)

I made the canna peanut butter that is given under recipes here, and it seemed to have decarbed the medicine, because I used the peanut butter in brownies and it was very good as far as the effect, and tasted good also.


----------



## Rentaldog (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it possible to decarb fresh trim? Lately i've been trying to cook with fresh trim instead of letting it dry, and the results have been questionable. Im still very new to this world, so I hope I didnt just waste all my trim >.<

Also, by reading this thread I may have gone overboard... I added 3.6 ounces of fresh trim to one and a half pound of butter and croc potted it for about 10 hours on low which produced a slow steady simmer. Its cooling in the fridge now and I plan on making some brownies later today to enjoy. Next time though ill definitely be using BadKats website to make my stuff.

Wish me luck! Ill post back and let yall know how things turned out.


----------



## hbbum (Mar 1, 2015)

3.6 Oz fresh is just a little over 1 Oz dried so that should be fine in a half # of butter. If you decarb in the oven, it will also dry it out and reduce how much water you are adding to the butter.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 1, 2015)

I made some butter with out decarb, I wanted to actually test the differences before and after. I made a batch of brownies with the decarbed butter and it turned out to be a 2 brownie deal for a decent effect. The next day I melted down the butter and cooked it at 250-300 until it stopped bubbling. Some mj infused chocolate covered strawberries were made with the decarbed butter. I ate just one strawberry and was able to notice a significant difference in effect. Decarbing the butter worked well for me but I have yet to try decarbing the plant matter first, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 1, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> So I'm a little confused about how to properly make cookies w/ cannabis...I planned on just grinding up a couple oz of trim and popcorn bud, simmering it in butter for a while, straining it out and then baking some cookies - but a lot of resources mention decarbing before making cannabutter...my question is do you have to decarb if you're going to bake it anyways? Wouldn't it decarb while baking the cookies, making it unnecessary to do prior to making the butter?
> 
> Basically I've only got like a 4-5 hour timespan to cook tonight before we take off for a music festival tomorrow morning n i'd like to get these as potent as possible n that limited time...


My wife always decarbs before baking muffins. And her muffins are kick-ass for good good high.


----------



## Rentaldog (Mar 2, 2015)

Rentaldog said:


> Is it possible to decarb fresh trim? Lately i've been trying to cook with fresh trim instead of letting it dry, and the results have been questionable. Im still very new to this world, so I hope I didnt just waste all my trim >.<
> 
> Also, by reading this thread I may have gone overboard... I added 3.6 ounces of fresh trim to one and a half pound of butter and croc potted it for about 10 hours on low which produced a slow steady simmer. Its cooling in the fridge now and I plan on making some brownies later today to enjoy. Next time though ill definitely be using BadKats website to make my stuff.
> 
> Wish me luck! Ill post back and let yall know how things turned out.



*update*

So, just to update, this newest batch of brownies came out great. Ate a normal sized 'square' of brownie and within a few hours I was having trouble walking around without being a little wobbly. Heavy high. The only down side is, I could tell that pot was used in the recipe. The flavor came out really strong this time around xD


----------



## ayr0n (Mar 2, 2015)

2nd batch came out great. 2oz popcorn/trim + 1 oz bud to 4 sticks of butter. Ground it up in a coffee bean grinder, set on cooking pan wrapped in tin foil 30 mins on 240F, then simmered the ground decarbed bud in butter for about an hour on low heat (no boiling/bubbling) and stirred it thoroughly the whole time - Strained in cheese cloth and then baked as normal once the butter hardened in the fridge.

One person tried 2 cookies that night (~8pm) and was still feeling it on the ride in to work the next morning. Another passed out on the bathroom floor after throwing up (3 cookies)...Success >D.

Only downside is these things have wrecked my tolerance. Gonna need a break soon


----------



## hbbum (Mar 2, 2015)

Decarbed my trim and turned it into dry ice hash before using some to make sour apple gummies.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 5, 2015)

I decided to conduct an experiment to determine exactly how long it takes butter to absorb thc and how much thc the butter can hold. I would have posted it here, but its a little more than the scope of this threads topic, yet the spawn of things I read in this thread.
I will also prove that decarbing plant material is not necessary and that decarbing after making the butter is actually better. Here is the link to my thread and a video supporting the @skepler method of decarb.
Non decarboxylated butter

https://www.rollitup.org/p/11377337/


----------



## Rentaldog (Mar 7, 2015)

hbbum said:


> Decarbed my trim and turned it into dry ice hash before using some to make sour apple gummies.


That looks super badass hbbum  are those all sour apple gummie squares? Also, how'd they turn out?


----------



## skepler (Mar 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I decided to conduct an experiment to determine exactly how long it takes butter to absorb thc and how much thc the butter can hold. I would have posted it here, but its a little more than the scope of this threads topic, yet the spawn of things I read in this thread.
> I will also prove that decarbing plant material is not necessary and that decarbing after making the butter is actually better. Here is the link to my thread and a video supporting the @skepler method of decarb.
> Non decarboxylated butter
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/p/11377337/


What is the container you are decarbing in? It looks like it has an unusual shape, concave with a descending cylinder?


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 7, 2015)

skepler said:


> What is the container you are decarbing in? It looks like it has an unusual shape, concave with a descending cylinder?


Its a wok. The best stainless pot I have for the job. The cylinder is just a flat bottom/stand, not even 1/4 inch.


----------



## skepler (Mar 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Its a wok. The best stainless pot I have for the job. The cylinder is just a flat bottom/stand, not even 1/4 inch.


Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## hbbum (Mar 8, 2015)

Rentaldog said:


> That looks super badass hbbum  are those all sour apple gummie squares? Also, how'd they turn out?


Yup sour apple, they are pretty damn good. This batch for some reason is a little more dense than my last, I will try to refine my recipe to get them a little softer.


----------



## Rentaldog (Mar 8, 2015)

hbbum said:


> Yup sour apple, they are pretty damn good. This batch for some reason is a little more dense than my last, I will try to refine my recipe to get them a little softer.


If you ever feel like sharing the recipe, feel free to pm me


----------



## hbbum (Mar 8, 2015)

I just posted it if you're interested.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sour-apple-gummies.863295/


----------



## shishkaboy (May 7, 2015)

Im going in


----------



## fumble (May 7, 2015)

Oh my goodness Shishkaboy  that looks like the makings of something terribly yummy!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Any compliments coming from you about anything edible makes me proud, thank you.
I wanna try gummies next.
I had some from a dispo in Denver recently that were really good and long lasting.
I only have used chocolate and butter so far, but I am very adventurous.


----------



## fumble (May 9, 2015)

Aww.  very sweet of you to say that. 
I want to try the gummies too...they look so good.
What did you make with all those goodies ^^up there? The wafer cookies a base for the rest? Mmmm


----------



## shishkaboy (May 9, 2015)

The wafers are covered with canna chocolate to make kief kat bars.
Between canna butter and canna chocolate, the possibilities are endless.
Just bought an ice tray I will use as a chocolate mold, gonna try rolo type caramels with the chocolate shells


----------



## fumble (May 10, 2015)

oooh yeah! I have those ice trays too lol...squishy bottom, hard sides? Chocolates will do well in them, but caramels don't want to come out. But since you doing the Rolos chocolate covered, it should work great. They pop out best if frozen or well chilled.

...Kief Kat bars! love it!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 10, 2015)

Lol, same exact trays, so funny. Im all "But, how did you know". Cause they sell them in the dollar store maybe. 

Did a little culinary arts baking training and I know we made candy but I cant remember so long ago. I just made a lb of budder, so I should be giving the caramels a go real soon.


----------



## fumble (May 11, 2015)

Got mine at Raleys or walmart i think.
You shou check out Ina Garten's fleur de sel caramel recipe. It calls fie 5 tablespoons of butter but i use half a cup


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 11, 2015)

Heya @ayr0n ...I found this and was going to post it in the forum, but saw this thread you made and thought it would go good here.. not sure if you found your answer in this thread .this helped me alot to understand the process so I'll share:

Take a look at the mechanism and the variables behind decarboxylation, to make sure you get higher the next time you make edibles. THC, and all cannabinoids, starts out with an acid group that prevents it from directly affecting the mind if consumed raw. This _carboxy_ group evaporates off when heated, so cannabis mostly gets consumed cooked, smoked or vaporized. Juicing raw cannabis has its medicinal benefits, but if you want to get high you’ll need to cook it, and you’ll need to do it right so you don’t waste it.

Genes regulate everything from the color of your hair to how strong your pot is, and if it has somegood genes, then those buds can have up to 30% pure THCA, or THC-acid. In order to enjoy the fruits of the land to their fullest, you need to efficiently decarboxylate THCA to the active THC.

Anyone that has ever cooked with pot for the first time remembers being nervous of messing it up. If you never have messed it up than power to you, but most people have at least once. Those that have cooked and baked with pot enough times always come back with the same conclusion about decarboxylation: longer times at lower temperatures work the best.

Scientists in Holland tried to figure out what the optimum temperature for decarboxylation in order to some day scale up the reaction for making cannabis-based pharmaceuticals. They landed on easy numbers to remember: “110 °C [230 °F] for 110 minutes.” Some of the best mainstream methods of making cannabudder came about from people reaching a similar conclusion, but by trial and error. Everyone perfects their own personal methods, but lower temperatures for a longer time can yield up to 95% of your THC.

Decarboxylation also needs to happen in a slightly acidic environment. The pH of plain cannabis material is perfect, but the process won’t yield as high if you have already mixed it with basic baking soda or baking powder. This is why cannabis baking pros pre-decarboxylate and extract cannabis oil into a fat, which can later be used for baking into whatever they want.

THCA turns to THC catalyzed by an acid, with some gently heating to drive the reaction, and gives off CO2.


----------



## fumble (May 11, 2015)

I could hug you right now  great info Diabolical. 



Diabolical666 said:


> Heya @ayr0n ...I found this and was going to post it in the forum, but saw this thread you made and thought it would go good here.. not sure if you found your answer in this thread .this helped me alot to understand the process so I'll share:
> 
> Take a look at the mechanism and the variables behind decarboxylation, to make sure you get higher the next time you make edibles. THC, and all cannabinoids, starts out with an acid group that prevents it from directly affecting the mind if consumed raw. This _carboxy_ group evaporates off when heated, so cannabis mostly gets consumed cooked, smoked or vaporized. Juicing raw cannabis has its medicinal benefits, but if you want to get high you’ll need to cook it, and you’ll need to do it right so you don’t waste it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 12, 2015)

oh shit kief kat bars I got to try that




fumble said:


> Got mine at Raleys or walmart i think.
> You shou check out Ina Garten's fleur de sel caramel recipe. It calls fie 5 tablespoons of butter but i use half a cup


this recipe I use calls for a whole cup of butter
I believe it is a bigger batch though


----------



## fumble (May 12, 2015)

I get about 24 caramels out of it Texas. A bigger batch would be great though if you wanna share your recipe


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 12, 2015)

*Ingredients:*

1 cup cannabis butter
2 ¼ cup brown sugar
dash of salt
1 cup light corn syrup
1 (14 oz.) can sweetened condensed milk
1 tsp. vanilla
*Directions:*
Melt butter; add brown sugar and salt. Stir until combined. Stir in light corn syrup. Gradually add milk; stir constantly. Cook and stir over med heat, until candy reaches firm ball stage (245F), about 12 to 15 min. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla, pour into 9″ by 13″ pan. Cool, cut and wrap.


----------



## fumble (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Texas! I am going to be trying this soon


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

The brownies were a huge hit


----------



## nickers (May 14, 2015)

I don't decarb I use coconut oil crock pot method, and my cookies and brownies send you on a trip for 5-6 hrs , and more than 1 brownie or cookie you will be junk


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

nickers said:


> I don't decarb I use coconut oil crock pot method, and my cookies and brownies send you on a trip for 5-6 hrs , and more than 1 brownie or cookie you will be junk


I didnt decarb before either. Now I do. Never going back. Gigantic difference.


----------



## nickers (May 14, 2015)

How bad is the smell on decarb


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2015)

no more than when you make the butter/oil


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

nickers said:


> How bad is the smell on decarb


Reeks. Not any more than the extraction tho. Cooking the trim in the butter is the worse part. I do it all in the wee hours of the mornin. Incense lit


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2015)

lol...my house smells like a dispensary pretty much all the time so I'm not too worried about the smell lol.


----------



## nickers (May 14, 2015)

make my butter in mason jars to avoid the smell


----------



## greenghost420 (May 14, 2015)

i wanted to try a decarbed batch then a undecarbed batch and see how much difference there really is. i want to use a racy sativa and try to trip. does decarbing make the effects more sleepy?


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2015)

If the decarbed (properly) product is to be used in an edible and baked it will have more sedative cannabinoids in it, however the thc is altered and becomes more potent in your liver with a more visual high.. the reason most edibles are sedative is overheating 

You wont get high if not decarbed or cured for a sufficient time. Wont be able to cross the blood brain barrier, need to lower the "psa" polar surface area


----------



## nickers (May 15, 2015)

Can u decarb , then store and make butter or coconut oil at a different time?


----------



## fumble (May 15, 2015)

yes you can...just keep it wrapped tight until you use it. Turkey bags are great for this


----------



## fumble (May 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> If the decarbed (properly) product is to be used in an edible and baked it will have more sedative cannabinoids in it, however the thc is altered and becomes more potent in your liver with a more visual high.. the reason most edibles are sedative is overheating
> 
> You wont get high if not decarbed or cured for a sufficient time. Wont be able to cross the blood brain barrier, need to lower the "psa" polar surface area


I bake all my cookies at 375f from frozen...if I lowered the heat, to 350f, would they be less sedative and more of an up high?


----------



## nickers (May 15, 2015)

Or a mason jar?


----------



## fumble (May 15, 2015)

Perfect, @nickers airtight.


----------



## nickers (May 26, 2015)

I decarbed and made a batch of cookies ...all I got to say is wow. ?.it was the equivalent of like 3 of my cookies....my customers will like these


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. New to the forum. Have been a smoker for years, now transitioning to edibles. Though I've made edibles several times, this is the first I've read about decarboxylating. After reading quite a bit, I'm still not quite clear about this process. I am making brownies. Am I to grind and oven bake my ground bud AND THEN ALSO simmer the cooled, ground, decarboxylated bud in butter for an additional amount of time, then strain it, add to batter and bake? In essence, I am decarboxylating THREE times? Sorry if I'm being dense. And thanks in advance!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 1, 2015)

CorrinaCorrina said:


> Hi everyone. New to the forum. Have been a smoker for years, now transitioning to edibles. Though I've made edibles several times, this is the first I've read about decarboxylating. After reading quite a bit, I'm still not quite clear about this process. I am making brownies. Am I to grind and oven bake my ground bud AND THEN ALSO simmer the cooled, ground, decarboxylated bud in butter for an additional amount of time, then strain it, add to batter and bake? In essence, I am decarboxylating THREE times? Sorry if I'm being dense. And thanks in advance!


People are going to tell you many different ways.....
The only decarbing that needs to be done is when you are making your cannabutter...grind up you weed and add it to the butter and cook it for 1hr 40 min at a low simmer...dont let it boil it will burn the sediment on the bottom...make sure you are always stirring. Use a strainer to strain out weed from butter. Some ppl do this in a crock pot all day on low...thats an option , but overkill imo. Scientist came to the conclusion that 110 degrees celsius for 110 minutes decarbs


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 1, 2015)

naaah you want to decarb in the oven before putting it in the butter. 250 F for 27 min. for fresh bud. I like to put on a baking sheet and cover with foil. Then you add it to the butter and simmer. I like to do the croc pot method for at least 12 hours. But I've done it on the stove for 30 min and still got results...I just prefer the long slow croc version.
I'm no scientist but I read that if you add non decarbed material to the butter it doesn't let the decarb process happen. Somehow it doesn't release the "acid" part, to convert THCA into THC. 

I actually just made a batch today without decarbing, The bud is about 9 months old and cured so I am hopeing it decarbed naturally over time...It's really hard to find info about natural decarboxylation so I figured I would try it. I'll let you know how it goes.

Edibles for life!!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> People are going to tell you many different ways.....
> The only decarbing that needs to be done is when you are making your cannabutter...grind up you weed and add it to the butter and cook it for 1hr 40 min at a low simmer...dont let it boil it will burn the sediment on the bottom...make sure you are always stirring. Use a strainer to strain out weed from butter. Some ppl do this in a crock pot all day on low...thats an option , but overkill imo. Scientist came to the conclusion that 110 degrees celsius for 110 minutes decarbs


^^this


I always feel the need to say, properly made butter you must first extract hash oil or hash whatever. Decarb over a double boil and watvh it progress. Then you simply dissolve in the appropriate carrier..coconut oil is best for oral use being high in mcts




Nugbong, it will have decarbed in that timeframe at room temp


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 1, 2015)

@qwizoking ...So it does decarb while simmering in the butter or oil?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

It will.
You can cleave the carboxyl group pretty easily. In practice this is usually done chemically like with an acid, i guess we determined heat to be much easier with stoners lol. But it will decarb naturally in about 4-5 months and is actually more efficient the lower the temp -70% at 210, 81% of the cannabinoids intact at 170.

Being in solution or "attatched" to the fat wont hinder this process


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 1, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> ^^this
> 
> 
> I always feel the need to say, properly made butter you must first extract hash oil or hash whatever. Decarb over a double boil and watvh it progress. Then you simply dissolve in the appropriate carrier..coconut oil is best for oral use being high in mcts
> ...


I make my topicals that way....lurve the coconut oil...used it on my sunburn last week...took the wicked pain right away and i didnt blister...once it calmed down and I started to peel I had water under the skin.ewwwww


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, I may have to cut them really small, lol. Ground 14g of bud, covered and baked it at about 240 for about an hour. Melted 2 sticks butter (1 cup) stirred in cooled bud, simmered for about 1 and 1/2 hr. When I strained through cheesecloth, I could only remove 3/4 cup very dark liquid butter. I had planned to make 2, 13x9x2 pans, using 1/2c of cannabutter in each, 20 brownies per pan. Since I got only 3/4 cup butter out of the process, I went ahead and put it all in one batch, (one 13x9x2 pan.) Will probably cut them half the usual size. I'll try one tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## patman809 (Sep 15, 2015)

so, here's my question: 
I had a bunch of trim (about an ounce , maybe more) that a guy gave me. It was really harsh to smoke, but DID get me high. I threw it in a crock pot, added some olive oil and coconut oil. Let it simmer for 24 hours. 

*Is there anyway to decarb this, or do I need to*??? I haven't tried cooking with it yet. Sopped up a bunch of the oil with an English Muffin. I ate a few bites. Nothing happened. I waited about 2 hours.

So, next, I'm going to just make some oatmeal raisin cookies. See how they do.

Thanks in advance for any help,

Pat


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

how much oil did u use?


----------



## patman809 (Sep 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how much oil did u use?


enough to cover all of the weed, about 2 1/2 cups.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

i forget that ratios, but you didnt feel anything after having like a tablesoon?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2015)

Give a ratio.
Thats much longer than necessary to decarb at those temps (and the worst way to make butter). I imagine its quite sedating. Keep in mind a typical edible dose is 1-300 mg sometimes 4-5 depending tolerance so 3-4 times what you would smoke needs to be ingested for the same effect


----------



## patman809 (Sep 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Give a ratio.
> Thats much longer than necessary to decarb at those temps (and the worst way to make butter). I imagine its quite sedating. Keep in mind a typical edible dose is 1-300 mg sometimes 4-5 depending tolerance so 3-4 times what you would smoke needs to be ingested for the same effect


The horse is out of the barn. Done and gone. I did not measure it. It was all of the trim I had, it was ABOUT 2 cups worth. 

However, I have used this method before, and it turned out ok. I put it on "keep warm" setting on my crock-pot for 24 hours. 

In addition, after reading most of these posts, I should add that the oil is still clear. Perhaps I did NOT get it hot *enough*? It did not turn dark as several others have mentioned. 

Again, thanks.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2015)

It shouldnt be dark.
I only decarb (properly) for about 30 minutes on fresh bud
Been a while since i used a crock, keep warm is 140 or 160 yea?
Thats plenty of time. The higher temp you use the more thc is lost in the conversion. 
when decarbed at 500(your lighter) 50% or so makes it as intact thc when decarbed at 210 70% makes it..when decarbed at 170 something like 81% when decarbed without heat its in the high 80's...at that point light and air oxidation will play a factor and limit you, also decarbing will never give a 100% return as the cooh group is missing..
thca converts to active thc now a smaller molecule, the rest is degraded to delta 8 and to a lesser extent some cbn is formed...cbn starts to rapidly form just over 400°f. Cbn Is not solely created from thc breakdown as noted in testing storage in different environments including dark, below freezing etc.
A natural decarb at room temp about 26°c will take about 5 months...it will lower exponentially based on its half life of ~35 days...


----------



## patman809 (Sep 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> It shouldnt be dark.
> I only decarb (properly) for about 30 minutes on fresh bud
> Been a while since i used a crock, keep warm is 140 or 160 yea?
> Thats plenty of time. The higher temp you use the more thc is lost in the conversion.
> ...


Thanks for all the helpful info! "keep warm" is about 140 or so, yes. For my own benefit, I will check that today.


----------



## HippieYippie (Sep 16, 2015)

I have made edibles a number of times... Canna butter with a lot of trim and buds with 1 lb of butter in the crock pot..all night .... Absolutely killer, have to be careful! 1/2 tsp and I was flying all day. I have made tincture with vegetable glycerin, and cooked it pretty fast in a pan, and it turned out good also. I made peanut butter as found on here and it was fantastic. I also make smoothies with RAW fan leaves... And I feel it..and I feel so unbelievably good.. Not supposed to... But I do and it is one of my favorites because it is so, so healthy. I have a friend that will eat a bud... And has been couch locked...so experiment. I saw a YouTube video about juicing raw cannabis and the guy knew it wasn't going to make him high, he is a person that only uses it for the health benefits...and to his surprise one day he was high for over 10 hours... He did not want to be high! Check it out here...and some of the comments of those that have tried it....they love it. 



 We are learning about cannabis


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 17, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/ultimate-cannabutter-experiment-results
new stuff people


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2015)

That's awesome @Diabolical666 ... I do the 2nd method, and it turns out great. Though, I have never seen BadKat use that much lecithin. She sprinkles a couple tsp not a half cup.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 24, 2015)

I use badkittys method as well. She tells you to decarb based on what you want out of it, but I think I am going to add the step from the "Scoentific Method" of spraying everclear over the top, interesting


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 24, 2015)

Ugh.
Theres no "science" in lecithin and the everclear thing to break down cellulose and migrate cannabinoids?
Lol


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Ugh.
> Theres no "science" in lecithin and the everclear thing to break down cellulose and migrate cannabinoids?
> Lol


They had actual lab tests though? And the only real difference I could see was between the decarb time and the addition of the everclear or lecithin. If you have links to actual facts that disprove the study done then please post them.


----------



## Splib (Apr 17, 2016)

Aloha all, I am obviously a cooking w cannabis novice, but I see most of this for large amounts of cannabis, what if you only have 4oz or less? Cant you just quick grind it or break it up and toss it into the brownie mix w egg oil and water and cook them according to the box? Not going for taste, its medicine, most medicines tastes odd anyway. It's not like you're going to eat 5 large brownies for taste, you would just end up sleeping, so I make 48 small 2 inch sized brownies and I need only one to gain the benefits of the medicine, anything bigger is just a waste. There is no need to strain out the herb, just make sure its fine enough to not be leafy in the brownies. Even if it was a bit leafy or earthy tasting so what. Its not a meal. Its like asprin. only healthier. What I am reading here and on the web is people are using way more than a few ounces spread in a 20x14 cookie sheet. That's like 15-20 oz. or more, I am not opening a brownie store or medicating a ward of sick people. Isn't the legal limit of personal pot less than a pound? Or I just grind up the buds before its powder and stick it in and old spice bottle like from the store size and just sprinkle it in to cooking chili or stew or roasts. It gives the effects without wiping you out, depending on the amount and the potency of the buds of course. All feedback welcome. Mahalo, hang loose


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 17, 2016)

Ive made batches with a 7gs...
Scale dont really matter

Yes it needs decarbed


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 24, 2016)

Well im ready for another batch of canna cookies today.
Got the info from here a while back. I decarbed at 225 deg for 30 min then crock potted it with a pound of butter for 3 hours.
Whatever people think as to decarb or not, im sticking with the theory.
The cookies made were fuckin potent as hell. That's all the info I can give yall!


----------



## Organicgrow42 (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone here cook w the magic butter machine? If so does it Decarb your weed for you or do you still have to before you put it in?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Apr 26, 2016)

why not skip out on all the bullshit and just add hash oil to butter or oil. So much easier and you will not get grass flavored products. like hash oil straight up dissolves into warm butter with a couple stirs. + you get to know how much you are actually putting in.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 26, 2016)

Cause they want the easiest method possible not caring about results as long as they get high. Making hash is too much effort
Educating oneself is too much effort

Weed in cows butter plus simmer is by far the worst method





An open decarb (oven and weed) is worse than in solution (weed in crock) even better is visually watching hash decarb in oil. (Double boil)


Lower temps better

170-210 170 in solution gives~5% loss in thc with no noticeable loss at cbd. 210 gives ~17% loss thc ,<.5% cbd
In solution limiting cbn formation via oxidation
You effectively skew cannabinoid ratios and thus the high depending on your method as well as potency overall


Same with the carrier used.
Weed has been dissolved into a fat for a veeeeeery long time for a reason. On the plant the compounds are quite polar especially precursors 
Thc vs thca solubility 
.0028mg/ml in water vs ~1mg/ml in water
DecarbiNg in water isnt the best either way

The fat you use makes a difference. Were talking about an oral roa but some will enter the blood stream as you chew etc. Where in your digestive is it getting picked up?

If a larger portion is absorbed as yiu chew less 11thc is formed
If you use a longer chain fat like butter its absorbed and processed differently than shorter chains.



All this matters.. the stoner doesnt care and just wants something to happen when they eat a cookie


----------



## greatesthits (May 9, 2016)

a little more info...
www.ardentcannabis.com/education/decarboxylation-myths


----------



## WildWildWest (Jul 5, 2016)

bud nugbong said:


> lol the one time I got knocked out by them was when they gave me the munchies and I ate crazy amounts of food and had a sugar crash. They do make me feel a bit weaker, but usually I can power through and even hop on the bicycle with a little motivation...I just love the fact that I don't have to smoke, I will be making another batch soon.


Sorry, I don't think there is any such thing as a "sugar crash"; this myth was debunked a while back by several sources.


----------



## tharoomman (Apr 14, 2017)

skepler said:


> I've used my fan leaves for cooking for many years. I grind them and use it as flour. I've found about a gram to be a good dose. In an 11" X 17" baking pan, a batch of brownies with ~100 gm of ground fan leaves, one cup, can make 105 brownies (7 X 15). I usually double the chocolate to cover the green taste. I haven't decarbed prior to baking before, I'll give it a go. I have found 1-2 brownies is plenty. Most of my friends can handle one. They are gluten free too.



I know it's old thread...but seriously? You used fan leaves as flour...how can this even be possible lol. The taste would have to be horrible. 

Maybe you were just joking...


----------



## skepler (Apr 15, 2017)

tharoomman said:


> I know it's old thread...but seriously? You used fan leaves as flour...how can this even be possible lol. The taste would have to be horrible.
> 
> Maybe you were just joking...


No I was not joking. Yes, they didn't taste great, but the extra chocolate helped. Worked for twenty years. I have been decarbing coconut oil after extraction these days, and it works great.


----------



## stawawager (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone?

Hi, why do you need water? Why not just simmer the butter / green mixture?


----------



## Splib (Apr 14, 2022)

ayr0n said:


> So I'm a little confused about how to properly make cookies w/ cannabis...I planned on just grinding up a couple oz of trim and popcorn bud, simmering it in butter for a while, straining it out and then baking some cookies - but a lot of resources mention decarbing before making cannabutter...my question is do you have to decarb if you're going to bake it anyways? Wouldn't it decarb while baking the cookies, making it unnecessary to do prior to making the butter?
> 
> Basically I've only got like a 4-5 hour timespan to cook tonight before we take off for a music festival tomorrow morning n i'd like to get these as potent as possible n that limited time...


No need decarb if you want to get high off shake or bud just grind it up in a coffee grinder sprinkle it in 20 min rice w some olive or vegetable oil and remember to leave a note in it if there's left over, you'll get baked trust me if do it all the time to put my parents to sleep early they wake up feeling refreshed and have no clue that's what marijuana is for to chill out totally!! I made it w rice pilaf package made two burritos w it and only needed half of one- live n learn - was baked all day the left overs are great today i took one tablespoon of rice and was the right amount to feel good instead of a useless couch potato


----------



## Splib (Apr 14, 2022)

Uncut sushi roll w marijuana rice or straight rice- either way - makes great prepared food when the munchies hit, - be sure when to label the food w marijuana -when you get older to remember so you don't waste it or overdue it .... as for brownies just use coconut oil infused w marijuana or cannabutter, I tried rice method w brownies, it works but I got a slight upset stomach with them, but not w the rice uncarbed, don't know why? Anyhow happy baking, it takes practice and lots of time not operating capitalism or heavy machinery.... aloha


----------

